# Jacket Recommendations?



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Why do you want it short? I have an XL jacket and I'm 5'8. Short jackets will get snow up your back and down your bum. Been there done that, no thanks.


----------



## Hoosier2303 (Feb 18, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> Why do you want it short? I have an XL jacket and I'm 5'8. Short jackets will get snow up your back and down your bum. Been there done that, no thanks.


I wear bibs under the jacket so nothing is gonna get up my back really lol I just dont want something that looks like a dress on me ya know


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Get a hiking jacket from Arcteryx. I wear bibs under, but I still prefer to have the extra length.


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

I am in a similar situation being around 5'9 and 185lbs with a 43" chest. Larges are too long and mediums are too tight for the most part. I have tried on jackets from Burton/Analog, 686, Volcom, Quiksilver, 32, Holden, North Face, Adidas, and a few others. 

My general rule for jacket fit is the body/sleeves dont go past my fingertips with my arms at my side, the body does not go above my belt line when I raise my arms above my head, and motion is not restricted when squatting or strapping in.

Last season I ended up buying the Adidas Glisan jacket in Large. There are not a lot of technical features, but it is roomy in the body without being terribly long. I have heard other Adidas jackets can run long.

32 offers numerous jacket lengths. Some have roomier fits, so a couple mediums did feel ok. Water resistance and quality have been questioned. 

Volcom jackets are awesome, but they just dont work for me. I can barely zip up mediums and larges go way past my finger tips with hands at my side. 

Burton seems similar to Volcom. 

686 is a little roomier but I would still need a L.

Holden seemed to have different cuts for each jacket, but I would probably need a L.

North Face seemed similar to 686. I would need a large, and the length isn't terrible, but not ideal.


----------



## Hoosier2303 (Feb 18, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Get a hiking jacket from Arcteryx. I wear bibs under, but I still prefer to have the extra length.


Ill look at those. Thanks!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Look at ski jackets.
They are usually shorter than snowboard jackets - generally stopping at or near the waist.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hoosier2303 said:


> Ill look at those. Thanks!


I have a size M Arc'terax for sale.
It's a shorty too

TT


----------

